# Dometic,combicool rf60,3 way fridge



## bodser (Jan 30, 2008)

Hi, need to replace fridge and was thinking of buying the above,however "O Mearas" camping site which has them for sale states that they cannot be used on gas for "built in" ?
Any advice?
cheers
brendan (the luddite)


----------



## kandsservices (Sep 5, 2010)

Its probably down to the flue system at the back of the fridge as on gas they produce carbon dioxide you dont want that entering your motorhome as it is a silent killer.There must be a reason whats the matter with your fridge?It could be cheaper to have it repaired or it might only need a service.
Kev


----------



## bodser (Jan 30, 2008)

*dometic rf60 3 way fridge*

cheers kev,
this fridge would only replace older one.
fridge not working at all but i know the electric is still running to it,so assume the coolant system? must be toast.would bring it for repair but my previous experience with "maynooth motorhomes" repair costs,would make it cheaper in ireland to buy a brand new motorhome
cheers
brendan


----------



## kandsservices (Sep 5, 2010)

I would go for one that is designed to installed permenantly with a flue if you fit it yourself dont forget to seal around the back of the fridge so that no carbon dioxide can enter your motorhome normally silver tape very simular to the stuff gas men use to seal fire surrounds.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Brendan, as stated MH fridges are very repairable. Leisure Technical Solutions in Dromore Co. Down will be able to diagnose it and most likely fix it for you: http://www.leisuretechnicalsolutions.co.uk/

Simon Burke is a mate of mine, why not give him ring and nip up to see him. Just north of Newry easy to find, Alan.


----------

